# digestive advantage pill for constipation



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Has any ibs constipation dominant people had success with the digestive advantage pill. Please any replys would be great. Thanks Percy


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

Hi Percy,The Digestive Advantage IBS is for constipation, diarrhea, urgency, gas, bloating, cramps and irritation. That's what it says on the pkg. I have been taking it for 2+ months. I was taking it with calcium, but decided (after having to stop when ill) to just give the DA IBS a shot. I have four good days and then on the 5th day have lots of problems. This is similar to the cycle I was having on the calcium. I am taking 1/2 caplet in the am and 1/2 in the pm. May up it to 1/2 caplet three times a day.You can contact Ganeden and get a free one week sample. It's worth a shot. I think I just typed in Digestive Advantage IBS and got the Ganeden web page. Good luck.Janice


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

Hi Percy,I apologize for not reading your post carefully enough and missing the whole point of your question. I'm taking the DA IBS for diarrhea.Janice


----------



## 23404 (Jul 30, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by percy:Has any ibs constipation dominant people had success with the digestive advantage pill. Please any replys would be great. Thanks Percy


I was taking this for a few months, and it did nothing for me.HOWEVER, since then I have made modifications to my diet that, previously, might have prevented the pill from working. I suppose I might try again.


----------



## 15496 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have been on Digestive Advantage for six months and no help at all for my IBS. I have just ordered Digestrin, which sounds good, but won't know until i've been on it for a while. I will let you know.Gerry Cote


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

I am IBS-D and tried DA - it did absolutely nothing for me.... I will stick with my calcium supplements.


----------

